# Tavares, FL  5/30 - 5/31



## fatback joe (May 22, 2008)

Anyone going to be there cooking or looking?


I'll be cooking, if you are out there, stop by and say hi and I'll give you a beer or 3.


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

I would if I could Joe... but your beer is prolly too cold...could ya warm it in your on-site oven for me?  ;{)


----------



## fatback joe (May 22, 2008)

Well, I have said many times that a smoker isn't much more than an oven with the option to add smoke............maybe I should start my boycott against gas and electric rather than the O word itself...............or just amend my sig to allow for wood burning ovens...........

Either way, my next trip to Michigan you can expect some warm beer.  LOL


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2008)

Tavares isn't that far away from me. Any info on this event, Joe?


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

Ouch!   ;{) To see you, I'd drink it!


----------



## fatback joe (May 22, 2008)

LOL  I was thinking about coming up during hunting season this year......I suspect the only way I could keep beer warm would be in the oven at that time of year...........ah who am I kidding........I pretty much only drink whisky anyhow.  LOL


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

You'd fit right in. The beer's for hot days, or to wash down the bourbon on cold ones.


----------



## fatback joe (May 22, 2008)

My info pack from the event organizer is at home.  I'll try to remember to post details (address 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) later.

Otherwise, this is all I got.

*May 30-31, 2008 Planes, Trains, and Barbeque Tavares, FL (FBA)
*Cheryl Fishel - 14146 Vista Del Lago Boulevard - Clermont, FL 34711
(352)-394-8618 or e-mail: for information

http://www.flbbq.org/contest.htm


----------



## fatback joe (May 22, 2008)

Location is Wooton Park
201 E. Main St.
Tavares, FL
32778

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2008)

That's about 1/2-way to Tampa for me but right after payday! Will try to make that trip and will look for ya! Will you have a tent?


----------



## fatback joe (May 22, 2008)

No tent exactly, but a 10 x 10 EZ up........look for the lowest $$ set up out there and it is probably me.  LOL

I do have a banner that says FATBACK JOE'S BBQ in red block letters.  You should be able to find me.

Except for getting boxes ready for turn in there should be plenty of BS time.


----------

